# Dometic fridge not working on 12v.



## rexos (Oct 16, 2006)

Any ideas please?...


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

Fuse, Relay. What have you checked?


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I take it that, this when the engine is running?

tony


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

The 12 volt only keeps the fridge at the temp it is at when you start to drive. If you have filled it with food and then driven for a couple of hours it would not have frozen up.

You need to leave the fridge with food in it running it on gas or hookup for at least 12 hours for the 12 volt to have a chance of working.

steve & ann. ----- teensvan


----------



## SNandJA (Aug 22, 2008)

Troubleshooting advice in Dometic manual for Fridge not working on 12v
a) On-board fuse defective (so change fuse)
b) On-board battery discharged (so check battery, charge it)
c) Engine not running (so start engine!)

Ours is set up to only work 12v when engine running. Our Motorhome manual states that in 12v mode the fridge only operates when engine is running and that the thermostat has no effect so it is continuous cooling. Emphasis here as noted above that it needs to be set up before use with mains or gas to get a working temperature.

Some models do allow 12v operation serviced by "sufficient power" from a solar power system. There is a plate inside the fridge behind the salad drawer that gives the model number for a Dometic Fridge. Something like RM 7361 L . If the 4th digit is a "1" it is a manual energy selection model if it is a "5" it is an automatic energy selector and the priority it chooses is 
1 Solar (12v DC)
2 230v AC (mains)
3 12v DC
4 Gas
There are other inbuilt tests it makes to prevent it switching to gas on a journey if you are refueling the van etc.

Steve


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

rexos said:


> Any ideas please?...


Hi Rex, long time no hear.

Good advice from above, but if not pre-cooled (as Steve suggests), the 12v cooling won't stand much of a chance. 
Have you found any blown fuses yet for the fridge circuit?
If fitted, check the Electroblok fridge fuse.

Good luck,

Jock.


----------



## rexos (Oct 16, 2006)

*Dometic fridge*

Thanks all. Sorry about brevity. Not had much wi-fi,on way back from Spain.
Model RM7651 L. Ok on gas, 240v. Led on front of unit doesn't light. 20a fuse ok,and cant find 12v on terminals at rear of unit.
Wondered if there was a separate fuse hidden.
Hiya Jock. Yes, a few years since Brandy Wharf!
Hope you and Rita are both well?
Regards,Rex


----------



## rexos (Oct 16, 2006)

*Dometic fridge*

Thanks all. Sorry about brevity. Not had much wi-fi,on way back from Spain.
Model RM7651 L. Ok on gas, 240v. Led on front of unit doesn't light. 20a fuse ok,and cant find 12v on terminals at rear of unit.
Wondered if there was a separate fuse hidden.
Hiya Jock. Yes, a few years since Brandy Wharf!
Hope you and Rita are both well?
Regards,Rex


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Apologies if you already know this, but there's be no 12V supply to the fridge unless the engine's running ! or the battery would be flat in short order. When you say the "LED doesn't light" which LED are you referring to ? On my fridge there's an LED to indicate that the unit is switched on & another to indicate which power source is in use. As the driver of my van I never see the 12V lamp illuminated. Only the ones for 240 V & gas. The 12V LED only comes on when the engine's running.

As I said, apologies if I'm pointing out the obvious 

 

Let us know how you get on.

D.


----------



## SNandJA (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Dometic fridge*



rexos said:


> Thanks all. Sorry about brevity. Not had much wi-fi,on way back from Spain.
> Model RM7651 L. Ok on gas, 240v. Led on front of unit doesn't light. 20a fuse ok,and cant find 12v on terminals at rear of unit.
> Wondered if there was a separate fuse hidden.
> Hiya Jock. Yes, a few years since Brandy Wharf!
> ...


Our Dometic Fridge 7361 L won't show green LED when energy selector knob is in the 12v position until
1) 12v is on to habitation area
2) Engine is actually running, not even alight if ignition turned on.

Green LED will go out if I leave engine running but turn the habitation 12v switch off. (So you can assume it isn't operating on 12v at this point). On our CBE system with PC 090 control panel this the first switch on the left of the panel which has the icon of a lightbulb on the panel above. Presumably as previous posts indicate the leisure battery would be flat within a short time without this protection so stationary/parked, waiting for ferry etc. you would use gas.

Steve


----------



## rexos (Oct 16, 2006)

*Dometic fridge*

Thanks D and Steve.
Yes, am aware of the engine running to power the fridge on 12v. `er indoors,  , checks it for me. The fridge-freezer doesn't work when driving. The led in question is next to the 12v position on the control knob. The 240v and gas functions ar fine. Gonna ring Domestic tomorrow.
Incidentally, `er indoors drove more than me in France over the last two weeks. !  
Regards, Rex


----------



## SNandJA (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Dometic fridge*



rexos said:


> Thanks D and Steve.
> Yes, am aware of the engine running to power the fridge on 12v. `er indoors,  , checks it for me. The fridge-freezer doesn't work when driving. The led in question is next to the 12v position on the control knob. The 240v and gas functions ar fine. Gonna ring Domestic tomorrow.
> Incidentally, `er indoors drove more than me in France over the last two weeks. !
> Regards, Rex


What about the habitation 12v needing to be on to get the 12v fridge? Have you got any mysterious switches that switch on hab equipment?
See page 2 of this thread

I've looked at our installation instructions and although it says it must be protected by a 16 amp fuse it doesn't show one anywhere!

Steve


----------

